# Shop Cabinets Design Thoughts....?



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I plan on building some cabinets for my shop in the next few days/weeks. I am going to build base cabinets then the hanging cabinets, the entire set should be about 90" (7 1/2') wide. The hanging cabinets should be pretty basic I guess, just a few adjustable shelves inside them.

I am wondering what I should do with the base cabinets though.

All Drawers?
Doors and Drawers?

I plan on using the cabinets for tool storage and paints and finishes. I am probably going to put the smaller cans of liquids in the hanging cabinets and have the heavier gallon cans in the base cabinets. I really like the looks of all drawers with not face frames, simular to this-









Courtesy of sIKE

I am have trouble deciding on a couple of things.

A) What sizes should I make my drawers? I sat in the shop today thinking of what all I would be putting in the drawers and how deep of a drawer they would need.
-Air tools about 5 1/2" 
-Skill Saw 10" 
-Router 8"-10" (not really sure about this one)
-Gallon paint can 8"

So I guess I should make a few drawers those sizes and then what other sizes should I make. I'm thinking maybe a few shallow ones for drill bits and other things? How deep should a shallow drawer be (odd question)? What all size drawers do you have and what are in them?

B) Should I store gallon paint cans in a drawer or just make some doors on a small section?

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd make a few cabinets with doors and a shelf. The gallon cans can get pretty heavy and may be too much for a drawer. Small drawers….................... i don't think I would make any smaller than 3 1/2 to 4" deep.


----------



## Topapilot (Nov 20, 2007)

Sailor,
Here's a thought:
For base cabinets, I have a pair I made ~10 years ago following a Norm article in one of the mags. 

I have these stored under a bench, and when necessary I can roll them out for infeed/outfeed tables, extra work surface, etc. The tops are large, flat, and really solid with a good overhang that lets me clamp to the top easily. It seems like every project I'll find myself with lumber stacked here, tools in use there, parts over there, and I need more space; out they come and when I'm done they go right back.

I will say go for shallow drawers over deep ones. Deep drawers get filled with stuff, and then you can't find anything when you need it.


----------

